# Kool Deck Restoration Advice



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. It all depends on what you want to do with it; what it will look like. I haven't decided on mine yet, but I am thinking of a natural stone look.


----------



## JudyR (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mrs*

Do you have a company in mind to use?


----------



## lighting lady (Oct 14, 2009)

*Local Listing Check*

You can check out this List to see which Companies you should go with and which to avoid. I believe there is a small fee to join. But if you want to make sure you are not being taken advantage of it might be worth it.


http://www.angieslist.com/AngiesLis...angieslist2&CID=CJ&af=102961&PPCPN=8772724197


----------

